# Slingshot review: Forking Good Catapults-Pocket Cannon



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

looks similar to Bill's hts


----------



## Tomislav (Jan 24, 2012)

Great slingshots, but when will we see some shooting with them?


----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice looking and handy little slingshot.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

that's the "homeless" guy with the website and a full shop, right?


----------

